# rebuilding a Chicken Power



## sam (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

awh, just saute' it and serve it on a wild rice pilof.


----------



## sam (Oct 30, 2013)

parts arrived today



and very tiny bearing for the rod no sleeve bearing in this motor everything runs on roller bearing.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2013)

roller bearings, that's kool.


----------



## gtflyte (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello Sam
How much were the parts approx and what did you receive?.I need some carb work on mine can you share the source for parts?



Thanks Greg


----------



## sam (Oct 30, 2013)

Sure thing---http://ohlssonandrice.forumer.com/o-r-engines-f84533.html
Joe Webb is Webhead and he sold me the parts---he makes the Carb diaphragm---the part you most likely need.


----------



## sam (Oct 30, 2013)

Greg,forgot to say but I payed $55 for all you see in the photo including shipping. Would have been a lot less but the Coil cost $25 and mine was broken. Joe will sell you just the part you need but prefers to ship you all you need at one time rather than mess with a lot of one piece shipments. so if you want to do a complete seal/ gasket replacement--check out the motor and carb rebuilds--paying very close attention to the  part that says there are a lot of little "flying bearings". He shows some in the output shaft but they are also in the rod/crank and will fall out if the engine is flipped over.


----------



## sam (Oct 31, 2013)

today









also rebuilt and installed the gear reduction box---more tiny bearings!


----------



## gtflyte (Oct 31, 2013)

sam said:


> Sure thing---http://ohlssonandrice.forumer.com/o-r-engines-f84533.html
> Joe Webb is Webhead and he sold me the parts---he makes the Carb diaphragm---the part you most likely need.




Yes I need the Carb diaphragm as I'm using the carb from my ohlsson and rice
Canoe motor.
Great link
Gt


----------



## sam (Nov 1, 2013)

All back together/need a mounting bracket black plate and fuel line


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

Very nice Sam! Is that the original colors? Mine is that Frankenstein green color.


----------



## gtflyte (Nov 1, 2013)

Nicely done what type of bicycle are you mounting it on?
Gt


----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2013)

Have you seen the complete one on EBay for sale? I think it was a BIN for $150
Here is the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Chi...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27da260ffa


----------



## sam (Nov 1, 2013)

The original color was--white on the pull start housing and yellow for the attachment and tank
But I buffed the alum housing and painted the attachment and tank to match this ratrod bmx--a huffy mono-shock.


----------



## gtflyte (Nov 1, 2013)

I have an OG one I mounted on a bike with 28inch wheels ,I bought 10 years ago used.










 

GT


----------



## BikeBuilderNewBee (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi this is my first post and the picture of my engine which is O and R ohlsson & rice type 133 which i had  brought today thinking in will make a "chciken power engine " by securing parts but now it looks it will be difficult , anyway please enjoy the pictures .


----------



## BikeBuilderNewBee (Aug 24, 2017)

hey Sam , Do you have any spare parts , I am trying to see if my new NOS motor can be converted to  a friction power bike using parts from the Orline bike


----------



## Plinny (Jun 25, 2021)

sam said:


> View attachment 551541



Hi Sam I was wondering where the heck could I find a flywheel replacement cover for a 1970s chicken power moter I jus found one in the trash and it is in miraculous condition but it doesn't have the cover if you could send me a link or something thated be greatly appreciated


----------

